# Survival Lessons from Native Americans



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting article I came across, thought I would share.

http://prepperswill.com/survival-lessons-from-the-native-americans-usable-today/



> For the Native people of our country, survival wasn't something extraordinary as it is being portrayed today and it was just something they did every day. In our modern times, due to the abundance of TV shows, magazines and online information, survival has become a complex way of life. The survival lessons passed to me by a Cherokee elder in North Carolina will show you that survival shouldn't be as complicated as some would like you to believe.
> 
> In order to be a survivor, many recommend buying this or that because you won't be able to make do without those items. Many of the folks out there will try to learn a thing or two about preparedness or survival and they will be overwhelmed by the amount of information available online. Most of these learning journeys will fail and people will just give up because everything seems too complicated, it costs too much or they don't have the guts for it. Survival is not only about buying the best rifle or about having the best bushcraft knife, it's about having the right concepts and use them in your favor.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

> Most of their clothing had shades of brown, gray and green and it helped them move unnoticed in any environment. Camouflage is great and it helps you stay out of sight as long as you wear what needs to reflect the environment you are in.


History book stated that you could never see a Indian if the Indian didn't want to be seen. Nature doesn't have straight lines so look for the Indian's musket/rifle instead.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> History book stated that you could never see a Indian if the Indian didn't want to be seen. Nature doesn't have straight lines so look for the Indian's musket/rifle instead.


It seems like the Apache's, particularly the Chiricahua took this to the extreme. Does that make them the original Stealth Fighter? I'd say so.

I learned to hunt from my full blood Cherokee uncle. He'd take me up to his place in the Ozark Mountains and school me. I really wish I had more time for and with him. A lot of what he taught me still sticks today.

The Indians invented the KISS principle... No need to waste arrows and horses when you can just drive the buffalo over a cliff.

Nice reminder Sentry!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

They left out never trust the white man.


----------

